# Need an Avatar or a Sig?



## Kittylover230

I'll make 'em for you! :mrgreen: I just got Adobe Photoshop CS6 and I am so ready to test it out, so if anyone wants an avatar or a signature please request it here with all the details, and I'll help ya out! 

Completed:
None so far! Request one! :thumb


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

Kittylover230 said:


> I'll make 'em for you! :mrgreen: I just got Adobe Photoshop CS6 and I am so ready to test it out, so if anyone wants an avatar or a signature please request it here with all the details, and I'll help ya out!
> 
> Completed:
> None so far! Request one! :thumb


Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Arianwen

I'm a total incompetent so I don't even know what you would need!!


----------



## Cats&Plants

Yup I would like one - a siggy please! My favorite colors are green, blue and brown. Here is a link to my photobucket account, Pictures by Cats_N_Plants - Photobucket

My name is Rachel and I have 4 cats, Kisa, Logan, MacKenzie & Jordan. if the pics in the link aren't good enough, let me know and I can send you more - I've not uploaded everything I have. Here is my first intro so you know who is who lol. http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/147013-my-kitties.html

If you need anything else, let me know and I'll get back to you! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kittylover230

Oops, I was meaning to put a little form here for you to fill out to request one, but it slipped my mind. Here ya go! 



Code:


[B]Avatar, Sig, or Other?: [/B]
[B]Colors you would like used:[/B]
[B]Fonts (if not specified, I can pick some out):[/B]
[B]Pictures!:[/B]
[B]Text you would like:[/B]
[B]Other requests:[/B]

Use that form there, if you wanna, to request anything.  You don't have to but it's there if you wanna.



> Yup I would like one - a siggy please! My favorite colors are green, blue and brown. Here is a link to my photobucket account, Pictures by Cats_N_Plants - Photobucket
> 
> My name is Rachel and I have 4 cats, Kisa, Logan, MacKenzie & Jordan. if the pics in the link aren't good enough, let me know and I can send you more - I've not uploaded everything I have. Here is my first intro so you know who is who lol. http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-mee...y-kitties.html
> 
> If you need anything else, let me know and I'll get back to you! Thanks so much!!


Okie dokie! Will start working on it now!!


----------



## Kittylover230

Here you go, Cats&Plants! Hope you like it!


----------



## Kittylover230

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> Pick me! Pick me!


Picked you!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

I will get some more pics on Photobucket tonight! I have over 177 pictures of Joy LOL! She is my first cat and only kitty!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

*Avatar, Sig, or Other?: *Sig
*Colors you would like used: *Blue for sure...any other color you would like
*Fonts (if not specified, I can pick some out): *I like Comic Sans MS, but really I can leave it up to you  Have fin with it since you only have one cat to work with!
*Pictures!: Pictures by orlando_pokey - Photobucket *
*Text you would like: *Ragalicious Joy

Feel free to add anything you'd like  I'm not very picky and I'm sure you'll do a great job! Again, with only one cat, you don't really have much to work with. I added some of my best pics of her in the Photobucket album so I hope that helps!  let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## marie73

Please keep in mind that the size limit for us is 500 x 120.


----------



## Kittylover230

Alrighty, Ragdoll, will get start on that ASAP!

And oops, okay Marie, will resize Cats&Plants' now!


----------



## crazyismycat

I would like a signature too!!!! I have 4 kitties I like purple pink and light blue no font in specific. I do not have a bucket photo account but if u give me your email or kik I can send some over 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cats&Plants

THANK YOU!!!!!! I love it! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

How goes it?  I love the diamond on the noze of your kitty!


----------



## GhostTown

*Avatar, Sig, or Other?: *Sig, but keep it within the 500x120 range or it'll certainly get YANKED! (been there...) *
Colors you would like used:*Black, Orange, Purple 
*Fonts (if not specified, I can pick some out):*BURNSTOW.ttf Google will help you find it *
Pictures!:* A virtual plethora to be supplied below *
Text you would like: *GhostTown's cat 
*Other requests: *I also like gardening and plants. My wife likes diet rootbeer. I don't know why.*

Baby Baron, in chronological order.
































































I look forward to seeing what you come up with. :cool
*


----------



## Arianwen

This is so far over my head - I am a techno idiot! I teied to add an avatar today and failed miserably!


----------



## GhostTown

lol.... I'd be glad to help you add one if you need me to walk you through it.


----------



## Arianwen

Please! I need all the help I could get!


----------



## crazyismycat

Actually I would only put 2 kitties in my signature. Can I have your email so I can send you pictures? Pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## my5kitties

GhostTown, Baron is not a baby anymore. He has grown into quite a handsome young man. Thank you for sharing the pictures in chronological order. His transformation from adorable kitten to handsome cat is amazing. And his eyes...oh my word, those eyes! *swoon*


----------



## GhostTown

thank you very much. He still has A LOT of growing to do yet. He just turned eight months old.

Even Truman is still growing at two years of age.


----------



## Arianwen

Thak you so much - due to you, I now have an avatar!

These are three of my babies - from left to right - the tiny Becky, Baz getting washed and Oz doing the washing.


----------



## GhostTown

Glad it worked.


----------



## Arianwen

Now, I'm greedy!

I've been looking at the signature bit and can't work out how to paste pics there. Please can you enlighten me?


----------



## GhostTown

They too, have to be a specific size. If you can email the pic to me that you want as your sig I'll help you as soon as I can.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy

Love the eyes on your kitty!


----------



## GhostTown

I cannot stop myself from doing this. 

My favorite eye pic of Baron.


----------



## Arianwen

GhostTown said:


> They too, have to be a specific size. If you can email the pic to me that you want as your sig I'll help you as soon as I can.


Sorry - didn't see this until tonight! I'll get on it!


----------

